# Suzuki 250ss vs Yamaha 250 SHO



## FISH TALES (Mar 20, 2011)

I've ran a Zuk 4-stroke 150 and have had no problems. But moving up, I know with the right prop, speed is not an issue. But which one Is the more dependable motor?


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I would say SHO is too new to answer that question but SHO seems to perform better.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Suzuki performs about $3000.00 better.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Lets put it this way... how many bass boats do you see with a Suzuki SS?? I haven't seen any, but the SHO's are all over the place! I have never driven one, but do have friends that have them and they are extremely happy with the SHO.


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

Suzuki


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

SHO


----------



## 45er (Jun 24, 2009)

Although this is a Ford vs Chevy type question, I think the answer depends on where you live. If you are close to a Suzuki dealer, the Suzuki is a legitimate choice. However, I own a Suzuki motor and I'd never buy one again because they refuse to establish a decent dealer network for service. My local boat repair shop is authorized to work on OMC, Mercury, Yamaha, Nissan, Volvo Penta and maybe a couple of more brands, but Suzuki won't grant him authorization. I even wrote a letter and asked for him to be considered and was never answered. When you call Suzuki with a question, they are very nice but they don't have anyone there who knows an outboard from a surfboard mechanically. So if I have a warranty issue, it's hook the boat up and go 75-100 miles to a dealer. 

I checked one time and Yamaha has something like 3x more authorized repair outlets than Suzuki. It's something to consider before you buy.


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

If dependability is the only issue, I would say suzuki hands down. They are the most dependable motors on the water, bar none..............


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

What do all the crabbers and oyster dredgers run...........Suzuki !  That ought to say something obout reliability .


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

I agree...but not everyone lives close to Busha Boat Works either.
I'd say go with what your trusted dealer sells and services. Then if there is a choice, pick the better warranty.



Capt Scott Reeh said:


> What do all the crabbers and oyster dredgers run...........Suzuki !  That ought to say something obout reliability .


----------



## TOOEXTREME (Jun 23, 2004)

SHO FOR SURE.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Go with what has the best service in your area... Both are great.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> What do all the crabbers and oyster dredgers run...........Suzuki !  That ought to say something obout reliability .


I have to say, I have saltwater fished in Suzuki's all my life, and they are VERY reliable engines, BUT those were normal 4-strokes, not 4-strokes that were supercharged! I have never heard anything bad about the SS Suzuki, but if your looking for a dependable high performance 4-stroke, then (as previously stated) you can't beat a SHO. These guys have a point about service, and ability to get your engine looked at w/out having to drive an hour!


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

Capt. Scott, I take your opinions with a grain of Salt, whatever you have at the time seems to be the best. Most Oyster dredgers down in POC run Yamaha's as do the Crabbers.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

I know Scott, trust him, and happen to like him.
And now I don't give a dookie about what you have to say...even though I'm a yamaha fan myself.



polecat said:


> Capt. Scott, I take your opinions with a grain of Salt, whatever you have at the time seems to be the best. Most Oyster dredgers down in POC run Yamaha's as do the Crabbers.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

polecat said:


> Capt. Scott, I take your opinions with a grain of Salt, whatever you have at the time seems to be the best. Most Oyster dredgers down in POC run Yamaha's as do the Crabbers.


LOL....It's called being a " team player " for your sponsors....LOL It's all good, we all have opinions.Whatever I may have at a certain time is what is work'n for me at that time and I'll spread the word about it.NOT that it is the best thing out there.......now where would you get that idea ? LOL  And.....I'll take your comment w/ a grain of salt aswell 

Hey polecat......did ya ever get your SS sold ? Just curious.

Nick........Green to ya my Matagorda Brutha


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

polecat said:


> Capt. Scott, I take your opinions with a grain of Salt, whatever you have at the time seems to be the best. Most Oyster dredgers down in POC run Yamaha's as do the Crabbers.


unless I missed something here the thread was about Suzuki vs. Yamaha...not one brand of boat vs. the next. Best as I can remember, Scott's last couple of boats all had Suzuki's. All of my boats have had Yamaha's...and they have never failed on the water for me. I know Scott as well and can't remember a single issue he has ever had with a Suzuki engine...maybe that is why he is a Suzuki fan. When you use them as much as he does they have to be reliable.

I don't think you can go wrong with either one but like I have stated before....there are many more authorized service centers for Yamaha up and down the coast than there are for Suzuki.

Kind of like buying BFG tires for my truck....I get'em at Discount because if there is a problem in the middle of nowhere chances are there is Discount Tire pretty close by. Same reason I know some people buy batteries at Walmart....they are every where!


----------



## LightsOut (Sep 14, 2010)

not sure if this matters but I think the SHO is about 70 lbs lighter....if speed isn't an issue, it would be nice to see somebody post some fuel economy numbers between the two...


----------



## Bluffer (Feb 24, 2005)

Zuke, no question.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

You obviously don't fish Sabine or Calcasieu often . LMAO j/k :cheers:

I have owned 2 of everything LOL, Zukes are solid. But I love me some SHO Fo Sho..



Capt Scott Reeh said:


> What do all the crabbers and oyster dredgers run...........Suzuki !  That ought to say something obout reliability .


----------



## FISH TALES (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow, well thanks guys. Looks like 50-50. Again thanks for your imput.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

FISH TALES said:


> Wow, well thanks guys. Looks like 50-50. Again thanks for your imput.


It's not a 50/50 - they are both GREAT motors... Again, you need to go with the best service in your area.

However....

With the recent Japan crisis, I would probably go Yamaha if you have any Yammie service in the area. Suzuki has all but shut down production and they don't exactly have the best reputation on parts availability as it is - and that is the ONLY complaint I have ever heard about Suzuki, the service aspect as it relates to parts...

Yamaha has a very good parts network in America.


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

Capt. Scott, just giving you a hard time, no hard feelings bud.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

*Y*our
*A*$$
*M*y
*A*$$
*H*_auling_
*A*$$


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

polecat said:


> Capt. Scott, just giving you a hard time, no hard feelings bud.


 It's all good !


----------



## DavidCorpusTX (Aug 11, 2005)

Swamp Root said:


> I have to say, I have saltwater fished in Suzuki's all my life, and they are VERY reliable engines, BUT those were normal 4-strokes, not 4-strokes that were supercharged!


I don't think Yamaha SHO outboards are supercharged, you are thinking about mercury verados.


----------



## FISH TALES (Mar 20, 2011)

I have all my work done at CBM in Port O. They do service both Suk's, and Yammi.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

FISH TALES said:


> I have all my work done at CBM in Port O. They do service both Suk's, and Yammi.


Since that's the case, the Suzie will be cheaper... Check on incentives and go from there. Still ask around about the parts availability in the US and flow from Japan.

Notice I keep going back to the parts?

A great motor is a real POS when you don't have a replacement for a $2 part!


----------

